# Embroidery Artist Makes Beautiful Landscape Scenes



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2018)

I thought these were very nice, more here (5 pages).


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2018)

Spectacular!

If I can't embroider like that, I don't want to embroider at all.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 2, 2018)

That is just beautiful. Since my new interest in sewing I recently made a table runner. Thinking it look rather plain after it was done I decided to embroider the ends. I haven't done embroidery since I was about eight years old and it shows. lol


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 3, 2018)

So much work goes into those, hours and hours. I used to do embroidery work and still have an unfinished tablecloth my grandmother started that I keep looking at and thinking "one day" But probably now if I washed it after all these years it might fall apart.

I still will do a bit of wool embroidery for a pattern on a sweater edge.


----------



## jujube (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow! My favorite was the sunflowers picture.  What great work.  I used to love to embroider (nothing that beautiful, though) and do crewel work.  I just don't have the patience (or the eyesight) any more.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 14, 2018)

It doesn't look hard -- till you try it  ! I'm a failure at embroidery.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2018)

Here’s one I did years ago. It’s about an 16 x 16 picture so is quite large and it took me a long time to do it.


----------



## Lara (Apr 24, 2018)

Keesha! I'm impressed! It's beautiful. Of the ones SeaBreeze posted, the first one's my favorite. Reminds me of a Monet.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2018)

Lara said:


> Keesha! I'm impressed! It's beautiful. Of the ones SeaBreeze posted, the first one's my favorite. Reminds me of a Monet.



Thanks Lara. I made that for my mom almost 40 years ago. 

I thought I’d posted about the intricate embroidery that Seabreeze showed . 
It’s incredibly beautiful and is a lot harder to do than the work I did. These ones are done with finer thread and it takes forever. My favourite is the sunflowers but I have to agree that the first one looks like a Monet. 
I hope to be able to do this when I get older. I’ll need to use my large magnifying glass but it’s enjoyable work.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2019)

*More Nice Pieces from the Same Artist*

More here.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2019)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## Lara (Jan 21, 2019)

THREE thumbs up!!....well, if I had three 

:thumbsup1::thumbsup1::thumbsup1:


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 21, 2019)

Beautiful! I did embroidery when I was a kid, but I can't imagine doing such awesome pieces.  I admire the talent and patience.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 21, 2019)

That’s beautiful work Seabreeze. Such fine detail and great colour.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 6, 2019)

Stunning - simply stunning. The colors and the 3D effect are outstanding. It looks like the work of many hours.


----------

